# Apple I Pad/ laptop purchase questions



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Need to go mobile here, and am weighing the purchase of an Ipad or laptop.
Here are a few questions- Can a laptop do the same thing Ipads can? 
Our kids have i pads- if I purchase a laptop, can I still talk to them with a camera? (skype? have never used it, have an ancient desktop now)
I have Verizon 4G- it has a thing that plugs into a usb port and is a very fast dial up sort of service- not wi fi. (can upgrade to wifi in Feb) 
how do I know how much ram etc to get? 
I have seen the fantastic aps- and things like kindle aps, can I get these on a laptop computer? 
Does a laptop have a camera in it like an ipad?

Would you purchase a used laptop off of craigslist? I see them, and if they are what they say- seems like a good deal (with a few programs installed) 
Thanks so much- not very computer literate here....

I am checking out laptops now at bestbuy.com, costco.com and amazon. Is there another place? Also- I see that not all of them have cameras.... what about a comparison website- ipad vs laptop?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

In order of your questions:

Yes, a laptop can do the same thing iPads can do, though not in the same way, obviously.

Yes, you can talk to them with a camera, provided you have an application (e.g., Skype) that supports it.

As far as memory goes, as far as I am concerned, get as much as you can afford. LOL Seriously. So long as you get a 64-bit version of Windows (check for this when you purchase), you can't have too much memory....and usually, as cheap as memory is, it's cheaper to buy the laptop upgraded already.

Yes, you can get Kindle and other applications for a laptop.

Yes and no; some laptops do have a webcam, others don't. Even if one doesn't, you can purchase one for cheap, though purchasing a laptop with a webcam isn't really any more expensive.

Would I purchase one off of Craigslist? I'm not entirely sure, to be honest. I've purchased other things off Craigslist before but I do know that people mess around a lot on there. I would say that if you're going to purchase ANY sort of electronics on Craigslist, I would request photographs of the product, as well as the model/serial number, so you can check its configuration. If it's legit, THEN I would go there WITH a trusted friend who is experienced with computers, and have them test it to make sure it works.

ONLY then would I purchase it.

There are TONS of websites out there. You can buy them sometimes with huge deals from the manufacturer; you can buy them from websites such as Tigerdirect.com and Newegg.com (I've bought TONS of stuff from both). And so on and so forth.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

^^^ This. I second the Newegg and Tiger Direct. I've ordered through them and they are both really good and Newegg has a pretty good selection process.

I've got an Ipad and honestly, if you are JUST wanting to cruise the net, Skype and read on it.. The Ipad is pretty good. 

On Laptops....4GB RAM MINIMUM! for Windows 7. Anything less than that, you risk having a huge expensive paper weight. 
I've got preferences for brands, just like anybody else and I favor the AMD platform over an Intel chip (personal preference). Some brands in laptops that I'VE had experience with are Asus, Toshiba and Samsung. Some manufacturers like Dell or Compaq will use proprietary "stuff" on the inside meaning you can ONLY buy it from them, often at a premium price.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks! checking them all out...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd echo what Tinga said concerning brand preference, though I'd add Acer to the mix. I'm not a huge fan of Samsung but that has more to do with the piece of junk phone I had a year or two ago. LOL

IMHO (and this is just my opinion) if you get something a bit higher powered, you may be better off with Intel's Core i3/5/7 line; if you get something a bit lower powered, I'd go with anything having to do with AMD's Fusion line; their integrated graphics chip is pretty darn good for the price.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are a couple questions- 
Is an Ipad more durable? I was reading reviews on laptops, they often did not withstand very much bumping, falling, etc. 
Toshiba Satellite C850-BT2N11 Laptop 
this seems reasonable- what would you upgrade? Also, would you purchase the Norton Anti virus? I use a free bee on this home computer. 
Until Feb, I will have internet that attaches with USB- can take that anywhere, and I do like the word processing, etc that a laptop allows. 
Editing again- but putting this in the middle. This lap top at Costco seems to have more something.... now am thinking of purchasing two- an Ipad and lap top. (some kids had the Bible on Ipad at church- with Strongs, and dictionaries- WOW! what a nice thing to use- easy to read, nice for instant study) 
Costco - Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Intel Core i3-2350M 2.2GHz
I took out the Toshiba, it is just too much. 
Newegg.com - Acer Aspire AS4830T-6678 Notebook Intel Core i3 2370M(2.40GHz) 14" 4GB Memory DDR3 1066 320GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi Intel HD Graphics 3000
here is one on the other site- acer- a bit smaller. Would you think this Acer would be more portable? 
Is the accident warranty worth the purchase?
Thanks for all your help!!!! A total newbie here to laptops- notebooks- and the like.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

InHisName said:


> Here are a couple questions-
> Is an Ipad more durable? I was reading reviews on laptops, they often did not withstand very much bumping, falling, etc.


Depends on how you look at it. I had people tell me left and right my iPhone would break easily. I have a minimalistic silicone cover on it, have had it almost 2 years and it's never broken yet. My wife's laptop screen hit the floor the other day (carpeted floor) not all that hard and the screen broke.

I think so long as you got a good case/screen protector you'd be phone.




> Toshiba Satellite C850-BT2N11 Laptop
> this seems reasonable- what would you upgrade?


I personally would not get a Celeron laptop; I would at LEAST go with an AMD quad core or an Intel Core i3. That being said, on almost ANY laptop, I'd upgrade the memory to at least 4Gb if it doesn't already have that much.



> Also, would you purchase the Norton Anti virus? I use a free bee on this home computer.


I think if you ran Microsoft Security Essentials and MalwareBytes, you'd be fine. 



> Newegg.com - Acer Aspire AS4830T-6678 Notebook Intel Core i3 2370M(2.40GHz) 14" 4GB Memory DDR3 1066 320GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi Intel HD Graphics 3000
> here is one on the other site- acer- a bit smaller. Would you think this Acer would be more portable?


It'd not only be a bit smaller, but the chip is better quality than the Celeron. Acer makes decent stuff. 



> Is the accident warranty worth the purchase?


In my opinion, abso-freaking-lutely, depending upon your skills and the parts that break. LCD screens don't cost all that much to replace (my wife just broke hers, and it cost me a whopping $50 to replace), but if it's something expensive such as the motherboard, you're looking at anything from 1/3 to 2/3 of the original price. And that's NOT counting labor. So yeah, if you've got a history of possibly dropping stuff or so on, I would go for it. Even more important would be the ADP (accidental damage protection).


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

so picked up an Acer aspire 5750-6667 at a pawn shop- using it now. No warranty- but the price was right! ($290) Also got a dell tablet there..... 
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Considering that sold for around $450 new, that's not bad.


----------

